# strange?



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I am 46 years old and have had very regular cycles of 28 to 30 days, like clockwork the last few years.Right before my period, I get hot flashes, I get a pain in either side and my breasts are sore.This month I experienced all those pre-period symptoms only earlier than normal and I got my period after only 19 days, so I'm 9 days early.I wonder if this is due to my age and the fact that I am heading toward menopause.Anyone?Jeanne


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

yes! i get pain in the lower right quadrant of my abdomen. at first, we thought it was appendix, but it stopped and then returned the next month. i asked my gyno and he said that it was just the cycle beginning. i also get sore breasts. my doc informed me to get vitamin E drops. you put the amount the bottle says into a drink(you can't taste it) and it helps with breast tenderness. but, be careful with it b/c its a fat soluble vitamin which means you can overdose on it. i usually only use it once right b/f my cycle and it takes care of it for me. i hope this helps! best wishes!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be simply the perimenopausal stuff going on.However, if it continues it is worth getting checked out. I had earlier, longer and heavier periods as well as pain with periods that I never had before and I had a fibroid in the uterus that was causing the problems and have been find since it was removed. When they are on the inside of the uterus depending on location they can keep the uterus from shutting down the bleeding like it should which is why my periods were behaving the way they were.At first we thought it was just perimenopause when it was mild changes, but then it kept getting worse and I finally got checked out and they found the fibroid.K.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Well Jeanne,I do believe you are being welcomed 'warmly' [LOL] to the world of perimenopause.Get out the fan, and buy the big pads.







Who loves ya, Jeannie Bean????~Karen


----------



## 16608 (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like menopause starting to me! Welcome. I've been in the change process for nearly 3 years, and periods come, and go...and stay gone...then show up again for a day or two, then not for months. It's very strange after relying on them regularly for so many years.


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

Jeanne, I'm the same age as you and just had my annual exam (oh joy). I told the doc my periods have changed to shorter cycles from being 35 - 45 day cycles to more like 25 - 28 day cycles. I asked her if this could be due to entering menopause. She said no. Most women don't go into menopause 'til their 50's so I had a ways to go yet. She told me I had an estrogen fribroid, and wouldn't have that if I was in menopause. Now, this month my period came after 21 days. Sometimes it does come that frequently. Doc didn't say a THING about peri-menopause, but I'm wondering.I think I might still go to Walgreen's and get one of those menopause tests just to see what it says.







Can't hurt, right?


----------

